# Queretaro - Bilingual Schools



## Liz La Porte (Jul 19, 2013)

We are going to be living in Queretaro for the year with our 7 yr old daughter, and I'm looking for any recommendations for a secular, bilingual or international school there.
The goal is for our daughter to learn to speak the language and to enjoy her experience as a second grader. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I could tell reccomend Wexford or Kennedy schools

And welcome to Queretaro!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I could tell reccomend Wexford or Kennedy schools
> 
> And welcome to Queretaro!


Gary, do you know when the fall term for private schools in Querétaro begins?


----------



## Liz La Porte (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, do you know when the fall term for private schools in Querétaro begins?


As far as I know, August 19th


----------

